# Hello from Southern Illinois



## Scott4957 (May 15, 2009)

My name is Scott, I'm new to archery and hope to purchase my first bow soon so I can get plenty of practice before fall rolls around. I promise to bug all of you with tons of questions.

Scott


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

*welcome to at*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome

where at in Southern Illinois


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## sportsman78 (May 15, 2009)

*I'm New Also*

I am also from Central/Southern Illinois and am new to the site. I have heard many great things about this site.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

sportsman78 said:


> I am also from Central/Southern Illinois and am new to the site. I have heard many great things about this site.


:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk as well


----------



## bow&buck (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Scott4957 (May 15, 2009)

I live just outside of Belleville, IL. I've been poking around Town Hall Archery off Rt. 13, I'm sure most in the metro east area know of it.

Scott


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Welcome Il brother. I live in TN now but..... 

I have a bunch of family and friends in O'Fallon. 
I hunt Sparta , Chester, Coulterville areas of Randolph county


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!!


----------



## tnt1960 (Apr 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Scott4957 (May 15, 2009)

That's cool, I'm in those areas a lot as well. Where in TN do you live, I have a couple friends down that way, one from Memphis and the other from Chattanooga. You still hunt up this way?

Scott 



Hornsgalore said:


> Welcome Il brother. I live in TN now but.....
> 
> I have a bunch of family and friends in O'Fallon.
> I hunt Sparta , Chester, Coulterville areas of Randolph county


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

hello-also from sw il


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Scott. Have fun here.


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT :welcome: South Florida here :shade:


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

Scott4957 said:


> That's cool, I'm in those areas a lot as well. Where in TN do you live, I have a couple friends down that way, one from Memphis and the other from Chattanooga. You still hunt up this way?
> 
> Scott


I'm in north west TN North of Jackson and north of Memphis but a little south east of Reelfoot lake.
I make multiple trips to Sparta to hunt and fish all the time it's just a 3 hr drive for me. I burn up the roads durring archery season.
did you know the World shooting complex has been having IBO 3d shooots since Jan?
I've only been to 2 of them and they are having 1 more either next weekend or the next?
for 20 bucks you can shot 40 targets and get fed breakfast and lunch plus there is a break area half way through with snacks and drink.
it's a pretty good shoot considering it's the first year.....but they didn't have as good of turn out as expected and they lost money every shoot. Im not sure they will do it again next year:sad:


----------



## fishmannyj (Mar 6, 2008)

Welcome and bug away!!


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

Welcome to AT

There is no such thing as a stupid questions, so please bug away.


----------



## Scott4957 (May 15, 2009)

Hornsgalore said:


> I'm in north west TN North of Jackson and north of Memphis but a little south east of Reelfoot lake.
> I make multiple trips to Sparta to hunt and fish all the time it's just a 3 hr drive for me. I burn up the roads durring archery season.
> did you know the World shooting complex has been having IBO 3d shooots since Jan?
> I've only been to 2 of them and they are having 1 more either next weekend or the next?
> ...


I wish I would have known about these. I have a bow now and can't stop shooting!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome and bug away! There's tons of archers here going nuts waiting for the opener and need something to do.


----------

